# Fluval 3.0 and finnex Ray 2 enough for high light



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

NoCheddar said:


> I have a 65 gallon tank, currently with a ray 2 and a fluval 3.0 on its way. At 24” deep will that be enough and if not what would you recommend, really don’t wanna spend the cash for another 3.0 or another Ray 2 but I’m willing to if I got to. I’d prefer to go with a cheaper beamswork or current plus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi NoCheddar,

In all likelihood yes, I would estimate +/[email protected] with the two fixtures running at maximum.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

24"deep to the substrate? It should be the fluval alone is 69 @18", in not an expert I'm still a baby learning to crawl, but I just ordered the fluval for my 55 gallon


NoCheddar said:


> I have a 65 gallon tank, currently with a ray 2 and a fluval 3.0 on its way. At 24” deep will that be enough and if not what would you recommend, really don’t wanna spend the cash for another 3.0 or another Ray 2 but I’m willing to if I got to. I’d prefer to go with a cheaper beamswork or current plus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoCheddar (Mar 24, 2018)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi NoCheddar,
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood yes, I would estimate +/[email protected] with the two fixtures running at maximum.




Shoot I missed something then. I thought the fluval plant 3.0 is at 30 par at 24”. Thanks for the reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



p0tluck said:


> 24"deep to the substrate? It should be the fluval alone is 69 @18", in not an expert I'm still a baby learning to crawl, but I just ordered the fluval for my 55 gallon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Lol. Thanks for the reply. Same but I just just learned the hard way of what comes when you have too much light so I’m taking down my experiment of using some generic led floodlights and replacing them with the fluval. It’ll be here in a couple days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

NoCheddar said:


> Shoot I missed something then. I thought the fluval plant 3.0 is at 30 par at 24”. Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi NoCheddar,

I tested my Fluval 2.0 on my 45 gallon tall (23.8" high - approximately 20" rim to substrate) and measured [email protected] with no cover ([email protected] with clean glass cover) using an Apogee PAR Meter. Since the Fluval 3.0 seems to have more red LEDs which have more difficulty penetrating water than white or blue LEDs I suspect the Fluval 3.0 may be slightly less than the 2.0.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

NoCheddar said:


> Shoot I missed something then. I thought the fluval plant 3.0 is at 30 par at 24”. Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't listen to aquarium co-op, he was using a complete garbage meter not to mention people saying its not calibrated for the new leds, hense why he got 30 on the 2.0 when it's actually what Seattle stated.

You can have an algae free tank with high light, just have to balance everything, keep plants healthy, keep tank clean, don't over feed/fertilize 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

